# Does anyone still play with trucks?????



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

Wondering if anyone else still plays with toys?? This is my 07 silverado


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I think this song fits the occasion..... 





Nothing like you but heres myn


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

yankee lake huh? I go there every once in awhile


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mud mine a bit, did at yankee lake once, but I want to buy a truck specifically for there so I don't beat on my work truck














buddies truck this thing is a beast at yankee


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

you guys are crazy taking your work trucks to yankee lake, dont you depend on them on monday morning? but its your choice, and its a really fun place to go!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

NCat496;851594 said:


> you guys are crazy taking your work trucks to yankee lake, dont you depend on them on monday morning? but its your choice, and its a really fun place to go!


Thats why I only did it once lol


----------



## Ryan03 (Dec 8, 2006)

I also play at yankee lake from time to time in my 79 F 250 beater. Of course it is not street legal and gets there on a trailer behind my DMax Allison 4x4.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

my truck goes there just not in the pits, i haul a jeep and a samuri on my 24' deckover dovetail. i wish i had a pic of it all hooked up, looks pretty sweet. im glad i have rear airbags. wesport


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

My duramax stays in the parking lot. I was out there last saturday. I just go and watch everyone beat the crap out of their trucks


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

OhioPlower;851728 said:


> My duramax stays in the parking lot. I was out there last saturday. I just go and watch everyone beat the crap out of their trucks


by far the best entertainment you can get for $5 and hours of hillbilllys having fun, i love it.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

took my 97' mudding once, even after going through everything to clean it and check everything, it was never the same. I won't ever do that again with one of my work trucks. However, i would love to put together a mud truck sometime!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;851765 said:


> took my 97' mudding once, even after going through everything to clean it and check everything, it was never the same. I won't ever do that again with one of my work trucks.


I hear ya Mike. I fear I will break something and then my truck will be down and I wont be able to get back and forth to work.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't mud mine but I truck pull with it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ryan03;851640 said:


> I also play at yankee lake from time to time in my 79 F 250 beater. Of course it is not street legal and gets there on a trailer behind my DMax Allison 4x4.


Nice pictures! looks like you hit a decent hole


mcwlandscaping;851765 said:


> took my 97' mudding once, even after going through everything to clean it and check everything, it was never the same. I won't ever do that again with one of my work trucks. However, i would love to put together a mud truck sometime!


Yeah me too. I cleaned out everything and I still find mud here and there when doing stuff. I actually want a truck like your 97 to mud with. I know they are still IFS but I love the look of them lifted


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Sounds like we all have been at yankee lake. Probably crossed paths and didnt even realize it. I havent taken my truck thru, nor would I but hopefully soon I will have one that I could.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;852716 said:


> Sounds like we all have been at yankee lake. Probably crossed paths and didnt even realize it. I havent taken my truck thru, nor would I but hopefully soon I will have one that I could.


yeah probably. I had started a thread on LS just to see who all went and post some pictures and videos
http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=280930&highlight=yankee+lake


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

where is this place???? not to be to picky but a close address would be nice so i could map quest it


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

ServiceOnSite;868374 said:


> where is this place???? not to be to picky but a close address would be nice so i could map quest it


1800 state route 7 ohio. the town is actually yankee lake and its only like 1 mile long by 4miles wide. its pretty neat if you read up on the history of it


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

didnt know we had some fellow yankee lake truck night goes here!? heres mine after a real fun nite there. ps sry to disrupt the chevy thing that was going on


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ryan03;851640 said:


> I also play at yankee lake from time to time in my 79 F 250 beater. Of course it is not street legal and gets there on a trailer behind my DMax Allison 4x4.


hah iv had that skidder pull me out before too


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I will have to look out for you in the spring. My buddies truck we rode in alot is a 97 f150 extended cab 6ft bed smae color as yours. We never got pulled out by the skidder but the huge red tractor saved us a couple times and the blue tractor saved me once lol


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

hah that big red tractor funny story the last time i was there. There was the line of trucks waiting to go through the swamp ramp. the tractor was comming the other way stopped and flashed his lights. so me not thinking clearly and wanting to go play in the mudd thought he was signaling for me to go. so i pulled out and the party shuttle (a monster truck bus for those who have not been there before) came out of nowhere! ( the truck infront of me was huge so i could not see around it) and almost ran me down. i nearlly s&*t my pants. so i take my time and calm down from all the excitment when driving into the pitts


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

thesnowman269;870424 said:


> hah that big red tractor funny story the last time i was there. There was the line of trucks waiting to go through the swamp ramp. the tractor was comming the other way stopped and flashed his lights. so me not thinking clearly and wanting to go play in the mudd thought he was signaling for me to go. so i pulled out and the party shuttle (a monster truck bus for those who have not been there before) came out of nowhere! ( the truck infront of me was huge so i could not see around it) and almost ran me down. i nearlly s&*t my pants. so i take my time and calm down from all the excitment when driving into the pitts


wow yeah the busses and big monster trucks have alot of blind spots. There is a billion accidents waiting to happen there you gotta be careful but have fun at the same time


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec (Nov 24, 2009)

*a little late, new to site but here's my baby....*

2000 F350, 8" and 38's. 7.3....not stock


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

look like you had some funn


----------



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

Right on!!! Mud looks good on white


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

the muddier the truck the more fun you had


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

My toy:





































I try to stay out of the mud.


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

JohnnyU I have a picture of your truck sitting in your driveway on my screen saver. I was looking at building something similar and I was researching SFA kits for 88-99 silverados and your truck came up in my search. That truck looks fun, where are you wheeling at?

Tim


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

obrut;884943 said:


> JohnnyU I have a picture of your truck sitting in your driveway on my screen saver. I was looking at building something similar and I was researching SFA kits for 88-99 silverados and your truck came up in my search. That truck looks fun, where are you wheeling at?
> 
> Tim


That was at the Badlands in Attica, IN over Halloween.





































I see you're in Illinois, whereabouts are you from?


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I live in Lemont, the badlands are fun, I was out there a few times in my jeeps.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Johnnyu nice 4x4 thats the exact kind/style of truck I am looking for


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks, it's served me well and has earned its keep over the years. 









Now it leads a much easier life than back then.


----------



## The Big Push (Dec 10, 2009)

I just paid a transmission specialist 3 hours of labour picking mud off the top of my transmission before he could even find the bolts to remove the transfer case, and he even knew where to look! No picture though, sorry


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

The Big Push;904532 said:


> I just paid a transmission specialist 3 hours of labour picking mud off the top of my transmission before he could even find the bolts to remove the transfer case, and he even knew where to look! No picture though, sorry


The mudd never seems to disappear


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah when my buddy blew his engine it took the shop 3days(not a full 3 days,they worked off/on) to beat all the mud off his frame


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

The Big Push;904532 said:


> I just paid a transmission specialist 3 hours of labour picking mud off the top of my transmission before he could even find the bolts to remove the transfer case, and he even knew where to look! No picture though, sorry





thesnowman269;905219 said:


> The mudd never seems to disappear





deere615;906534 said:


> yeah when my buddy blew his engine it took the shop 3days(not a full 3 days,they worked off/on) to beat all the mud off his frame


And people wonder why I hate mud.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

JohnnyU;906599 said:


> And people wonder why I hate mud.


its still fun though


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

There aint no fun like fun in the mudd


----------



## The Big Push (Dec 10, 2009)

Got an earful for the pitting it did to the magnesium transfer case. I guess getting older is inevitable, but growing up is optional.


----------

